# Interested in joining union



## Estrellita (Nov 10, 2008)

I've worked for non-union shops for over several years. I would very much like to join the union but from what I hear I would have to start over from scratch as an apprentice with the same pay rate as a helper as well. How true is this. Thank you for any information you could provide.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Not entirely true from what I understand.

I've been working for a non-union for a while now, and when I applied at the union they told me if I could provide proof that I was working for 12 rather than 10, they could take me on at that pay. Not only that, but take a test to show how much experience I have.

You should just go down to your local and apply and ask your questions.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I worked as a non union electrician before I went to the union. I was able to come in as a foreman had to show proof of a journeyman card.


----------



## surfbh (Jun 1, 2008)

B.S.!


----------



## unionwirewoman (Sep 7, 2008)

Estrellita said:


> I've worked for non-union shops for over several years. I would very much like to join the union but from what I hear I would have to start over from scratch as an apprentice with the same pay rate as a helper as well. How true is this. Thank you for any information you could provide.


Where I live we have to have 8,000 hours to be able to take our journeymans test . These hours are counted as an apprentice not a helper . If you have the hours in ...you should be able to take the state test and then the IBEW test and be a journeyman . Any hours worked as an apprentice will carry over and the pay scale will go by how many hours you have .

My advice is to go to your local Union hall and discuss with the BA what your options are . This will give you an opprotunity to discuss ANY questions you have about becoming Union .

Good luck .


----------



## Rong (Feb 23, 2008)

unionwirewoman said:


> Where I live we have to have 8,000 hours to be able to take our journeymans test . These hours are counted as an apprentice not a helper . If you have the hours in ...you should be able to take the state test and then the IBEW test and be a journeyman . Any hours worked as an apprentice will carry over and the pay scale will go by how many hours you have .
> 
> My advice is to go to your local Union hall and discuss with the BA what your options are . This will give you an opprotunity to discuss ANY questions you have about becoming Union .
> 
> Good luck .



That is the best advice that an be given. Since all locals don't operate the same. Good luck on your venture!


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Now do what you need to do to go Union.
http://www.local3.com/


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

surfbh said:


> B.S.!


 
No that is an example of brotherhood, once again surf falls to the bottom of the human scale.


----------

